# PS4 will support PS3 wireless headsets according to Sony representative



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS4 will support PS3 wireless headsets according to Sony representative*

PS4 will support the wireless headsets you are currently using. In case there was any doubt on the matter. This was confirmed to Polygon during Comic-Con by a Sony rep. The new console ships with a mono earbud headset. The console releases in November for $399.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

It is always good to see a new console be backward compatible. The more and more I read about the new PS4, the more and more I want it. This is good move on Sony's part.


----------

